# Suche Diablo3 Gästepass



## Baphomet85 (24. Mai 2012)

Hallo

Ich würde sehr gerne mal Diablo 3 testen und wäre froh wen Jemand noch nen pass frei hat und mir den geben Könnte können auch zusammen zocken

Hoffe Jemand hat noch einen den er mir geben kann

Ich bedanke mich schon im Voraus


MfG

Baphomet


----------

